# Anything to tell JoJo?



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

By my reckoning, it is now the end of the week, it has been a horrible week, with poor Obi being so ill, but the news last night was so encouraging, I think we all deserve a treat, so JoJo, tell us your news, pleeeeease, with pictures


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali I do have news .. but I have been so worried for Obi and my thoughts have been with Clare this week that I just didn't want to share any news until I knew Obi was ok .. I know you will all understand .. it has been a horrible week for us all... 

I have not kept it secret for any other reason ... just I want Obi to be at home with his family and join in the JoJo announcement xxx

My trip to meet my breeder was lovely but we did talk about Obi and he was in all our thoughts...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I do understand JoJo, and it's so thoughtful of you to wait for Obi to be home  Double celebration .....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I want everyone to enjoy my puppy introduction ... especially Clare and Obi 

Hurry home Obi ... we have a new friend to tell you all about xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oops


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Soon I promise ...


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJoooooooooooooooooooooo obi is coming home tomorrow!!!

Clare gave permission for a reveal!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Reveal that puppy JoJo :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Think we all should keep posting until she reveals 

and fill up her PM box with messages too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cant believe Im smiling at a post .... will she give in to the pressure x x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Jojo PLEASE!!! i need to be able to tell Obi all about his new friend. Let's have lots more wonderful news. 

PLEASE can we see the :baby2: 

Clare
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> Reveal that puppy JoJo :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


This reminds me of "MOVE THAT BUS" from Extreme Makeover  I always ball my eyes out at that programme!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Come on Jo!!!!!!! Its down to you to add some more good news to a very happy friday......................................... x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You've done enough crying this week now stop it


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

It just has to be tonight JoJo even if we all have to wait until 11pm (and I need to take the duct tape off my mouth :tapedshut: :tapedshut: :tapedshut: :tapedshut: so I can eat)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> It just has to be tonight JoJo even if we all have to wait until 11pm (and I need to take the duct tape off my mouth :tapedshut: :tapedshut: :tapedshut: :tapedshut: so I can eat)


HAHHAH MEE TOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! eeeee the duct tape hurts :tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We could get the thumb screws out on the pair of you if the reveal doesn't happen soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Tell us now JoJo 



Otherwise we will go on & on & on...........


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> We could get the thumb screws out on the pair of you if the reveal doesn't happen soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 HELP......... JoJo................


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

So if a couple of you know she needs to tell all now otherwise I'm gonna report her for discrimination 


I reckon it's either Mandys breeder or an Apricot/red puppy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Help......... Jojo................


ahahhahahh!!!!!!!!!! Jooooo jooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We know you are here Jo Jo as you posted on Obi's thread, if you don't spill soon I and others will burst and we are going to pester your friends in the know......until they CRACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Come on Jojo .........time to spill the beans. I thought you had a choccy in mind? Or maybe a red :question:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll wait up all night if I have to.......well till 11ish, need to be fully on form for tomorrow


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ahaha this is all so cute! You guys are awesome 

I've been caught up in the excitement!! Come on JoJo!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are all as Cockapoo Crazy as me .. thats why I love you so much ....

I am feeling the pressure .... 

Shall I just tell you .. no ... not yet .. think we should guess the colour first .. come on we need some excitement ....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I'll wait up all night if I have to.......well till 11ish, need to be fully on form for tomorrow


 WOW Clare 11ish!!!!! I can't seem to stay awake past 9pm Weller took himself off to bed at 8.30 the other night, we were sat in lounge and realised, no dog, searched all over and he was snoring his head off on his rug next to our bed......so funny
Oh and Jojo we ARE still waiting.....................................x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ooooh oooh oooh I say apricot/red or maybe you have found a ROAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I almost growled when I read that last post JO.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> You are all as Cockapoo Crazy as me .. thats why I love you so much ....
> 
> I am feeling the pressure ....
> 
> Shall I just tell you .. no ... not yet .. think we should guess the colour first .. come on we need some excitement ....


i'm going for red ( although you wouldn't surprise me with something more exotic- choc/tan maybe?)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant stay up until 11pm .. I need serious beauty sleep ... about 5 years worth of it please ...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm going to go outside the box here and guess NEON YELLOW??!!!??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH Jojo, You are your toughest critic! your are Gorgeous!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

I cannot believe this thread ends here...so far!
I say chocolate, just like Cider!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hmmm, I am going to say chocolate aswell!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it moved to a different thread!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no! I've just waded through this thread on my iPhone (you wouldn't believe how fiddley that is) only to find the post has moved!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JoJo has announced her new puppy ... 

Her name is Picnic and she is a Brindle puppy  - well we think lol ..


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Yay Jo Jo...Picnic is absolutely beautiful! And her colouring(whatever that may be!) will complement Oakley and Honey perfectly! Oh she is going to be a stunner and how exciting that you have no idea how she will eventually look like
Lucky Jo Jo 3 gorgeous poo's and lucky Picnic to be going to such a lovely home and cockapoo crazy mummy xxxarty2:

Is her mum a Working cocker.?..she so looks like one! and what a stunning colour she is too x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mum is Bella .. she has half working lines .. but I believe their may be show in her background too... stunning cocker spaniel ... fab mum and Ken really liked her ... I thin he wants a cocker now lol 

Ken really enjoyed seeing the pure breeds.. he has seen loads of cockapoo but not so many cockers and poodles .. so it was good for him to spend 3 hours  admiring the pure breeders.. he could see where Oakley & Honey get their looks and character from... no I am not getting him a cocker ... Cockapoo only zone here .. although I like miniature poodles too ...


----------

